# Oblivion.exe Application Error



## karlschenk (Dec 10, 2007)

Recently when I start up TES IV: Oblivion I get this message and it shuts down. Actually it never starts up, it just goes to the launcher and once you click play this pops up:

(recreated to the best of my ability...)

_______________________________________________________________________________
Oblivion,exe - Application Error----------------------------------------------------------|X|
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/-----\ The instruction at "0x006a733d" referenced memory at "0x12081000". The Memory could not be written"
| \\// |
| //\\ | Click on OK to terminate the program
\-----/ Click on CANCEL to debug the program

------------------------------------____________ ___________
-----------------------------------|_____OK____||__Cancel___|

_______________________________________________________________________________

Now if you use your imagination a little you can see what I see. This doesn't only occur when I try to run Oblivion, it has happened a few times when I use firefox, but it is much more sporadic in that situation and a restart usually fixes that(temporarily). I am running Windows XP Media Center, Service pack 2, with a Pentium 4 3.00GHz processor and 2GB of ram. My video card is a Radeon X1950 with 512mb of it's own memory. I have googled it and tried a few things, but I havent been able to fix it. My computer runs kinda hot sometimes, on account of the bulky video card, but it's been fine, in that respect, lately. Any help you guys can offer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hehehe that was fairly creative.start with the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## karlschenk (Dec 10, 2007)

*System info*

I have done everything on that list except reinstall the game. Right now I am backing up the mods, and save files, so I don't have to download them again. I'll try the game right after I install it, before I but the mods back in, and if it works I will restore the mods. If it doesn't work after that then I will know what the problem is right? Well in the mean time here is my system specs.

* Power Supply – Prudent Way, PWI-SP500, 500 watt, and two +12 rails with 408 W 

* Motherboard – EliteGroup Computer System CO. LTD., 945G-M3, with a LGA775 Socket

* CPU – Intel Pentium 4 3.00GHz

* RAM – Super Talent(Brand), DDR2, 2Gb (2x1Gb sticks) 

* Video Card(s) – Radeon X1950 PCI-Express with 512mB of DDR3, no Crossfire(not positive) 

* Hard Drive(s) – not sure here(brand), 180gb type=Fixed NTFS(?)

* Operating System - Windows XP Media Center Edition ServicePack2

Also, when I googled this problem I found more results of "memory could not be read" than my problem "memory could not be written". Are these problems the same, because I might have tried a few things that were meant to fix "the memory could not be read" problem on accident... :jackson:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

be sure to let us know how it goes.sometimes to many mods will make it crash.ive had that happen before.


----------



## karlschenk (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh jeez, sorry it took so long to reply. Well it was the mods, but I am not sure which one it was! It was probably some of those cosmetic ones that I was weary to try. It doesn't matter though, I still have my save data and I just got into team fortress II. <-----Ftw
Thanks for your time guy(s).


----------

